# My cat Mahogany is 24 and jumps up on the sink and meows



## gmcgarvey (Feb 13, 2012)

Mahogany 
Has gotten into the habit of jumping up on the bathroom sink and meowing during the day and night. The vet has checked her and can find nothing wrong. She eats well and has regular bowel and urine events where she does not cry. She also doesn't cry when being held, eating or sleeping. I am starting to wonder if she is mentally balanced. She is 24 years old and does some strange things such as standing if front of a wall and meowing. Does anyone know of a spray or herb that will help. I want to be careful because of her age
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SnJ (Feb 18, 2012)

You could be right that she may be entering a semi-dementia state. I'd say that if she isn't hurting anyone or herself, then maybe it is best to let her go. I don't know how senior cats handle catnip, or else I'd say to lure her away from her antics with that. It may be safe, but it may be not. Your vet should know. Plenty of playing and attention may also help if her heart and bones can handle it


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey GMCGarvey,

I disagree with the poster above. I don't think a reason to "let her go" is because she's beginning to enter her elderly stages. But you may be right, she may be showing her age.

Definitely give her lots of love and attention, try to give her extra affection when she makes these cries (in front of the wall or on the sink). She may be scared. Just love on her lots, and please keep us posted.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

blondie1483 said:


> Hey GMCGarvey,
> 
> I disagree with the poster above. I don't think a reason to "let her go" is because she's beginning to enter her elderly stages.



I took that comment as "let her continue to meow from the sink if she's not hurting herself or anyone else" rather than "put her to sleep".


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I think the 1st poster meant to let her be, not let her go "PTS"
For a cat to live to be 24 means she has good genes and good care.
Make her Golden Years Golden and spoil her rotten for her remaining time on this Earth.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> I took that comment as "let her continue to meow from the sink if she's not hurting herself or anyone else" rather than "put her to sleep".





cooncatbob said:


> I think the 1st poster meant to let her be, not let her go "PTS"


Ooh, oops, then I definitely read "let her go" incorrectly! :fust

Okay, in that case, I stand corrected.. sorry about that!  Yes, the fact that she is 24 shows you have been caring for her so well. Good for you! Keep us informed - glad she's healthy otherwise!


----------



## Bruce (May 5, 2010)

24 yrs old... wow... god bless her. As for the meowing and doing strange things, well even us humans tend to lose touch on reality in our elder years... thats probably all it is and wouldnt be over concerned, even more so with the fact that she is eating well and uses the litter box.


----------



## SherylM (Feb 4, 2011)

My elderly Siamese used to do the same thing. It started when he was about 17. We tried several holistic remedies to try and settle him with no luck. My vet was certain he was starting to get senile or dementia. She started him on a low dose of Clomicalm, a drug used mainly for dogs with separation anxiety. It worked like a charm for Luigi. Originally the dose was a little too high and he was sleeping a lot but cutting the dose worked and he was able to live out the rest of his time quite nicely (and quietly)


----------

